# How to Install CD Chnager in prewired E46



## venusgarg (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi

This is my first post ever on this forum, i have seen evryone getting help from someone.
i have just bought 2003 330i, its trunk is prewired for almost everything like Cellphone, cd changer, Garage door opener. But Cellphone that is installed in my BMW is CPT8000 and i want to upgrade it to BT, but i don't want to pay to a dealer, is their someone who has installed BT in prewired CPT8000 car.
and i want to install cd changer in my car's trunk, as it is already pre-wired i can see that box on the left side of trunk, but i can't see any connector to connect that cd changer as i have seen in all the forums to install cd changer.
please help me in doing all this stuff.

Thanks
Venus


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Welcome. 

Sometimes the connector can be hidden behind one of the posts or buried behind something... dig around back there and see if it's not just tucked away behind or under something.

(This is assuming you've already removed the trunk liners and all that to expose the existing wiring harnesses and mounting brackets and all that good stuff)


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Sometimes the connector can be hidden behind one of the posts or buried behind something... dig around back there and see if it's not just tucked away behind or under something.
> 
> (This is assuming you've already removed the trunk liners and all that to expose the existing wiring harnesses and mounting brackets and all that good stuff)


Welcome Venus. Anohter Bay Area person I see.

Yep - the end connector is often wrapped in a black tape or velcro sleeve along with the wiring harness.

May I recommend the icelink ipod adapter instead of the cd changer? Plugs into the same connector.

For bluetooth installation info, go HERE: http://www.golilm.com/DIY/Bluetooth/

I've installed it in my 2003 and it works great!


----------



## venusgarg (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks both of you for all that information
i have one more question that i have CPT8000 already installed in my car and it has everything like voice activated dialing sign switch on steering wheel and mic close to moonroof switch, is their any easy process without cutting and installing, i don't want to dig holes in my car, is their any easy method for my car.

Thanks
Venus


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

venusgarg said:


> Thanks both of you for all that information
> i have one more question that i have CPT8000 already installed in my car and it has everything like voice activated dialing sign switch on steering wheel and mic close to moonroof switch, is their any easy process without cutting and installing, i don't want to dig holes in my car, is their any easy method for my car.
> 
> Thanks
> Venus


Do you actually have the CPT8000 phone in the car? The button on the steering wheel and the cover for where the mic is is present regardless of the presence of a phone kit or not. Do you have the actual cradle in the center console next to the hand brake?

If you have the CPT8000 and wish to replace it with Bluetooth, it should just be a matter of swapping parts and maybe pulling a couple of wires. no cutting of the car required. You will likely have to take various covers and stuff off the car to install the parts and then replace them when you're done however....


----------



## venusgarg (Sep 9, 2005)

I know i have CPT8000 installed, because i emailed BMW people and they replied me that this car is prewired for cpt8000 at the time of manufacturing but not for BT, does anyone know how to install BT in prewired CPT8000 cars.please reply........


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

venusgarg said:


> I know i have CPT8000 installed, because i emailed BMW people and they replied me that this car is prewired for cpt8000 at the time of manufacturing but not for BT, does anyone know how to install BT in prewired CPT8000 cars.please reply........


If your car is a 2003, it's pre-wired for bluetooth.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

venusgarg said:


> I know i have CPT8000 installed, because i emailed BMW people and they replied me that this car is prewired for cpt8000 at the time of manufacturing but not for BT, does anyone know how to install BT in prewired CPT8000 cars.please reply........


The wiring is essentially the same.... different model years may have different wiring harnesses, but if you want to put bluetooth in your car, your car has wiring that is compatible. I have the BT kit on mine as well.


----------



## venusgarg (Sep 9, 2005)

So if wiring is already their then why BMW people were saying that CPT8000 is incompatible with BT and i have to go to dealer to check it out, and if it is same can you please tell me how to configure my V710 phone with my BMW. Thanks............


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

venusgarg said:


> So if wiring is already their then why BMW people were saying that CPT8000 is incompatible with BT and i have to go to dealer to check it out, and if it is same can you please tell me how to configure my V710 phone with my BMW. Thanks............


The WIRING is the same... not the hardware... the two systems are different, but use the same wiring harnesses in the car.


----------



## venusgarg (Sep 9, 2005)

Which hardware you are saying, is it cellphone itself or something else
is their any thread that explains about it, or can you please explain it how to install it
please let me know, thanx.............


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

venusgarg said:


> Which hardware you are saying, is it cellphone itself or something else
> is their any thread that explains about it, or can you please explain it how to install it
> please let me know, thanx.............


There is a box in the trunk near where the CD Changer and NAV is supposed to go called the TCU. It is essentially the "brain" of the phone equipment in the car. That TCU is different from the TCU that you would have if you have BT support. So, you'll have to swap the CPT8000 TCU out and replace it with a BT TCU, and install a BT antenna in the center console where the CPT8000 charger cradle is. Not that hard to do but it's a lot of work.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

venusgarg said:


> Which hardware you are saying, is it cellphone itself or something else
> is their any thread that explains about it, or can you please explain it how to install it
> please let me know, thanx.............


Please read the page I posted earlier: http://www.golilm.com/DIY/Bluetooth/


----------



## venusgarg (Sep 9, 2005)

doeboy said:


> There is a box in the trunk near where the CD Changer and NAV is supposed to go called the TCU. It is essentially the "brain" of the phone equipment in the car. That TCU is different from the TCU that you would have if you have BT support. So, you'll have to swap the CPT8000 TCU out and replace it with a BT TCU, and install a BT antenna in the center console where the CPT8000 charger cradle is. Not that hard to do but it's a lot of work.


 Thanks both of you for all your help so far, but i have confusion in mind you are talking about cradle but their is no cradle in my car close parking brakes, and as i can see in those pictures of installation he is installing that voice activated dialling switch in cradle, i can see that switch on my steering wheel but i m not sure is working or not, but yeah according that person from bmw that replied me CPT8000 is installed at the time of manufacturing, i m confused please help.........


----------



## venusgarg (Sep 9, 2005)

Kris you are saying about icelink adapter in your previous replies, do i have to run wire from the cd changer from the trunk to the glove box or is their any other solution to it also.


----------



## venusgarg (Sep 9, 2005)

KrisL said:


> Welcome Venus. Anohter Bay Area person I see.
> 
> Yep - the end connector is often wrapped in a black tape or velcro sleeve along with the wiring harness.
> 
> ...


 Kris you are saying about icelink adapter in your previous replies, do i have to run wire from the cd changer from the trunk to the glove box or is their any other solution to it also.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

venusgarg said:


> Kris you are saying about icelink adapter in your previous replies, do i have to run wire from the cd changer from the trunk to the glove box or is their any other solution to it also.


Yes, you have to run a wire. Took me about 60-90 minutes the first time I did it.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

venusgarg said:


> Thanks both of you for all your help so far, but i have confusion in mind you are talking about cradle but their is no cradle in my car close parking brakes, and as i can see in those pictures of installation he is installing that voice activated dialling switch in cradle, i can see that switch on my steering wheel but i m not sure is working or not, but yeah according that person from bmw that replied me CPT8000 is installed at the time of manufacturing, i m confused please help.........


It's simple -

1) You install the bluetooth module in the trunk. The wiring is already there, possibly plugged into your CPT8000 "controller."
2) You install the bluetooth antenna underneath the rear ashtray. The wiring is already there.

Since you already have the CPT8000, you probably already have the microphone installed in the head panel.

You need to purchase:
* Bluetooth ULF (this is the main bluetooth controller)
* Bluetooth install kit (includes antenna/bracket/screws)

and it'll work.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

venusgarg said:


> Thanks both of you for all your help so far, but i have confusion in mind you are talking about cradle but their is no cradle in my car close parking brakes, and as i can see in those pictures of installation he is installing that voice activated dialling switch in cradle, i can see that switch on my steering wheel but i m not sure is working or not, but yeah according that person from bmw that replied me CPT8000 is installed at the time of manufacturing, i m confused please help.........


Are you sure it's actually installed? That doesn't come with the car so if you have it I would think you would know for certain since you would've had to order that feature on the car. Also since you say you have no phone cradle, I'm inclined to believe you don't have the CPT8000... but just the pre-wiring for it. Did you buy the car new or used? Did the car come with a phone? If not, you probably don't have it.

The car is pre-wired for CPT8000 and BT from the factory. This does not necessarily mean you actually have a phone system installed. Maybe there was some misunderstanding as to what is and what isn't in the car? All cars with the multifuction steering wheel have the button on it regardless of whether or not you have a phone system installed from the factory.


----------



## venusgarg (Sep 9, 2005)

doeboy said:


> Are you sure it's actually installed? That doesn't come with the car so if you have it I would think you would know for certain since you would've had to order that feature on the car. Also since you say you have no phone cradle, I'm inclined to believe you don't have the CPT8000... but just the pre-wiring for it. Did you buy the car new or used? Did the car come with a phone? If not, you probably don't have it.
> 
> The car is pre-wired for CPT8000 and BT from the factory. This does not necessarily mean you actually have a phone system installed. Maybe there was some misunderstanding as to what is and what isn't in the car? All cars with the multifuction steering wheel have the button on it regardless of whether or not you have a phone system installed from the factory.


 Did you mean those controls on steering are connected to nothing, and if i have to install BT system i have to start from scratch? but what about that voice recognition system that i have on steering wheel, do i still have to install that switch close to parking brakes.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

The phone kits whether BT or CPT8000 have always been a dealer installed option. Only the wiring was done at the factory as has already been mentioned. BTW, my 2004 car also came with a tag stating that it was prewired for cellular phone. I still had to install the BT kit. That is a 2 to 3 hour process though not hard just time consuming. I have already done 3, while helping out a couple of friends.


----------



## venusgarg (Sep 9, 2005)

LDV330i said:


> The phone kits whether BT or CPT8000 have always been a dealer installed option. Only the wiring was done at the factory as has already been mentioned. BTW, my 2004 car also came with a tag stating that it was prewired for cellular phone. I still had to install the BT kit. That is a 2 to 3 hour process though not hard just time consuming. I have already done 3, while helping out a couple of friends.


 What about the phone controls that i m thinking are already installed on steering wheel
are they working or just to show that wheel is multifuctional, if you have 2004 you might know about the voice recognition button on steering, is that working or not, do i have to install while installing a cradle


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

venusgarg said:


> Did you mean those controls on steering are connected to nothing, and if i have to install BT system i have to start from scratch? but what about that voice recognition system that i have on steering wheel, do i still have to install that switch close to parking brakes.


The button is connected to something... it's just that the device that the button is meant to send a signal to is not there... so therefore... nothing happens when you press the button.

As for the extra button on the center console... You don't have to cut the center console if you don't want to. I only use that button for pairing the phone which doesn't happen all too often so I tuck it underneath where my cupholders/roller compartment goes. (They snap right out if I ever need to access that button). Everything else I control from the steering wheel.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

venusgarg said:


> What about the phone controls that i m thinking are already installed on steering wheel
> are they working or just to show that wheel is multifuctional, if you have 2004 you might know about the voice recognition button on steering, is that working or not, do i have to install while installing a cradle


The buttons are there but they don't do anything if you don't have a phone kit or BMW assist. Why are they there if they don't work? Probably because rather than make a custom button layout on the steering wheels, they just ship all the buttons and make it easier and more cost effective for themselves. :dunno:

There is no cradle for the BT kit. There are cradles available if you still want one, but it is not necessary, nor does it come as part of the BT kit. They must be purchased seperately. And there are only cradles available for a select number of phones. I don't recall ever seeing one for the V710... so I wouldn't bother looking for a cradle. The whole point of the BT kit is there's no need to put your phone anywhere specific or plug it into anything.


----------



## venusgarg (Sep 9, 2005)

doeboy said:


> The buttons are there but they don't do anything if you don't have a phone kit or BMW assist. Why are they there if they don't work? Probably because rather than make a custom button layout on the steering wheels, they just ship all the buttons and make it easier and more cost effective for themselves. :dunno:
> 
> There is no cradle for the BT kit. There are cradles available if you still want one, but it is not necessary, nor does it come as part of the BT kit. They must be purchased seperately. And there are only cradles available for a select number of phones. I don't recall ever seeing one for the V710... so I wouldn't bother looking for a cradle. The whole point of the BT kit is there's no need to put your phone anywhere specific or plug it into anything.


 SO how will i connect my cellphone without a cradle to to my car
what are the components required and how do i install this BT system in my car without having cradle
Everywhere in links they talk about cradle and that voice recognition button to be installed 
and voice recognition button on steering will work or not without cradle instaaled


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

venusgarg said:


> SO how will i connect my cellphone without a cradle to to my car
> what are the components required and how do i install this BT system in my car without having cradle
> Everywhere in links they talk about cradle and that voice recognition button to be installed
> and voice recognition button on steering will work or not without cradle instaaled


That's the whole point behind the BT kit... it's WIRELESS....

You'll likely need:
- BlueTooth TCU
- Microphone
- BT Antenna
- SES Jumper (if you don't already have one in the car. You'll have to look and see)


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

venusgarg said:


> SO how will i connect my cellphone without a cradle to to my car
> what are the components required and how do i install this BT system in my car without having cradle
> Everywhere in links they talk about cradle and that voice recognition button to be installed
> and voice recognition button on steering will work or not without cradle instaaled


The links you may be seeing are for the European version of the BT kit. That version does come with a phone specific crade and goes in the location where the US version has cupholders. While in the cradle the phone will get recharged and possibly get better reception because it wil be connected to the car's cellular antenna which is mounted in the rear bumper.

There is not voice recognition button to be installed in the US version, only a pairing button that gets mounted in the console under the armrest. The voice recognition is already installed in the steering wheel. When depressed you can instruct the sytem to dial the phone number you call out or the phone number attached to a name you have already programmed in the system. You can also use it to activate the voice memo box.


----------

